# Misters official Miami clip :)



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW his ears are AMAZING. How do you keep them clean and out of food?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

The body work looks really good. The bevels could come up a bit to show more foot. He looks great, good job!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

"ME like" LOL : ))) It is not "standard" way to do it, but IMO it gives him unique look and it suits him well : )) ! Reminds me is "Flash Dance" , and since I am an ex- dancer - I LOVE IT !!!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, they look great!!! You did a good job for your first try!!! I would trim them up a bit higher on the bottom bevels to show off his feet, it'll also help to round them off a bit more! But otherwise, you did good! lol


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

And the afters 

Please pardon his discolored boy area (ha ha) and his eyes are tear stained a bit but they are on their way to being normal again. I think i fed him something weird and pumpkin also makes his eyes stain like that....weird i know.

Anyways enjoy


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Ha ha you guys are so nice but those are the Befores! I posted the Afters before this post


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

*tina* said:


> WOW his ears are AMAZING. How do you keep them clean and out of food?


Thank you! I actually tie them up when he eats a messy dinner but generally he keeps his ears out of his food.


----------



## RILabradoodles (Apr 7, 2010)

Gorgious look, how long does it take to do this? What a special talent for sure!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

It takes about 45 mins to bathe and blow dry then about an hour to groom....took longer today because i was trying something new.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Mister said:


> Ha ha you guys are so nice but those are the Befores! I posted the Afters before this post


Wow he looks awesome! Good job on the bevels.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks really good! What dryer do you use to get his hair so puffs so straight?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good!!! His ears ARE remarkable!!! And you have his toe nails such a great length!


----------



## RILabradoodles (Apr 7, 2010)

The grooming of a standard poodle is a daunting task. I have tried, and find it difficult to get done in one day..We have to do Kozmo in stages....usually takes us 5 days to complete..I don't know how our groomer does it in 4 hours time...boggles the mind...
It is a gift , that I do not possess for sure...but am so happy others do..


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

KPoos said:


> Wow he looks awesome! Good job on the bevels.


Thank you Kpoos! But dont they need to be rounded out more? Do i need more length to achieve that or do i just need to scissor more?



KalaMama said:


> Looks really good! What dryer do you use to get his hair so puffs so straight?


Thanks Kala!! I do it at work and we have Chris Christensen dryers...they arent as powerful as ones ive used in the past but they get the job done. I try to completely blow dry him because it i leave anything damp then it curls/ gets wavy, which i dont like.



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Looking good!!! His ears ARE remarkable!!! And you have his toe nails such a great length!


Thanks Arreau!!! I love his ears too, i only trim the ends ever now and then. I think he would look like a puppy or a totally different dog if i cut then short. I love Spoos with long ears. And his toenails are done once a week, clipped and dremmeled. I still want them shorter. His back nails are the length i want the front ones...maybe someday. Oh and i did his f/f on monday so they grew out before i got around to doing his groom so thats why they are long again.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oooo wow, looks great!!! A little tweaking in places at times cos they're not all matching, but they do look very good for your first go!!!! And yes, the 'round-ness' will come when they get longer! The only other way to round them out more is to make them not as far up the leg, which then looks weird! lol! Either that or turn them into eggs or ovals or something, but then they're not round! Let 'em grow out more and they'll look awesome!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank so much Flyingduster thats what i was thinking too. I need more length then i can round it out properly.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

You did a very nice job! Waiting for bracelets to grow out is a little frustrating but very worth it


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes it is!!! Ive been growing them out for a few months now....it is fristrating but i cant wait for the end result. Ill of course post pics


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great job! The clip looks great on him. I, too, LOVE his gorgeous ears!!


----------

